# Other > Off Topic >  3d Printing for mugs

## samsingh2018

hello,

I have my own online printing company in Melbourne, i.e. Printyo. I am not so much aware of 3d printing, can you guys tell me how to use the 3d printing in normal printing products like calendars, brochures or custom mugs. If you have any information please share with me..!!

----------


## kris_brat

> hello,
> 
> I have my own online printing company in Melbourne, i.e. Printyo. I am not so much aware of 3d printing, can you guys tell me how to use the 3d printing in normal printing products like calendars, brochures or custom mugs. If you have any information please share with me..!!


That sounds like a great idea. But, there are adverse health effects drinking from a 3D printed mug - https://www.3dhubs.com/talk/thread/h...ted-coffee-mug

For your primary question, there are YouTube videos that'll guide how to do that. The basic idea is you create a model, feed it to the printer and it does the magic.

----------


## 3D Compare

we can help if your interested - shoot me an message

----------


## JordanAvery

Coffee mugs is a great idea, everyone loves them and has a lot of them, so try this.

----------


## Askareee

I usually get references from Youtube, from mug designs with custom logos to mug printing.

----------


## Baloch

You can do sublimation on mugs easily, it is a good and trending business that is very profitable. You need a heat press and a printer that can do sublimation on mugs https://topsublimationprinter.com/be...nter-for-mugs/

----------

